# Best way to tell different from Hps to MH



## Flyinghigh (May 4, 2009)

Ok my landlord gave me a outside light and I am not for sure how to tell if it a MH or HPS and looks like he had 110 hook-up but not sure on that on that. 
What is the best way to find out which is MH or HPS and if it 110 Hook-up.  
I am looking that it more of MH lite & 11o volts.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 4, 2009)

just buy an hps from the store...
they arnt that expensive


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 4, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> just buy an hps from the store...
> they arnt that expensive


 
so what do i have MH or HPS.?


----------



## trav_420 (May 4, 2009)

Does the bulb have any indication of type ie: model or serial number?


As for voltage,  110=3 connectors. 1 hot, 1 neutral, 1 ground.  220=4 connectors. 2 hot, 1 neutral, 1 ground.


----------



## trav_420 (May 4, 2009)

You could also check the ballast.

A HPS ballast consists of 3 parts: The transformer, the capacitor and the igniter. A metal halide generally has just the transformer and capacitor.


this is not always true, but usually.


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 4, 2009)

Mh, by the looks of it I would throw it away...not worth burnin up. JMO


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 4, 2009)

Thanks I'll check into that as soon after I get my epidural shoot in the lower back I can Barely be at the comp. Spasms



Budders KeeperMh, by the looks of it I would throw it away...not worth burnin up. JMO

why throw it away if it works, and then, it will works for my grow!!!  just another cost I didn't need to spend..


----------



## Mikey09 (May 5, 2009)

Im almost positive that is a mercury vapor lamp. I bought on exactly like it for outside of my shop.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 5, 2009)

the reason for tossing the bulb is because they become less efficient as they get older, but they probably will still keep a plant alive.


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2009)

Looks like  a 110 Mh or a mercury vapor to me.


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 6, 2009)

I am not for sure if you can see the top very well but it says it a 1000 watts tungston 120 vac.. 
LC 120
model LR27428
I'll look at the lite for IE and didn't see IE but it has on the base of the bulb JFMAMJJASOND-1234567890  R
If this a 1000 watts I hopen for HPS If not then conversion bulb will 
work..  and will buy a new bulb either way if it works, and if it a merc vabor then it goes into the trash.


----------



## pcduck (May 6, 2009)

I think what you are seeing in your pic is the switch for sunrise - sunset(will not allow light to be on during the day) which is capable of handling 1000 watts and that the prongs that connect when twisted together are made of tungston. This is an add-on feature and has no bearing on the actual lamp wattage.


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 6, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I think what you are seeing in your pic is the switch for sunrise - sunset(will not allow light to be on during the day) which is capable of handling 1000 watts and that the prongs that connect when twisted together are made of tungston. This is an add-on feature and has no bearing on the actual lamp wattage.


 
Thanks I will take the unit to my local hardware store and ask questions and see what answer I will get.. 

It be Nice that its a 1000 watt Hps, because I could use that for my flowering room


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 6, 2009)

my bet is that you have an old light useless for
anything besides lighting up a walkway...


----------



## Growdude (May 6, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Thanks I will take the unit to my local hardware store and ask questions and see what answer I will get..
> 
> It be Nice that its a 1000 watt Hps, because I could use that for my flowering room



Its not 1000 watts, what Pcduck is telling you is that is just the photoeye's max wattage not the light.
Your going to want to remove or block out that photoeye (switch)


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 6, 2009)

looks like my stack of useless 250w mh bulbs, or like said, a M-vapor.


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 6, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> looks like my stack of useless 250w mh bulbs, or like said, a M-vapor.


 
250 MH is still good enough for Veggie..


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 6, 2009)

yes they are, but that looks pretty beat up. i meant useless cause i have a 1000w mh ballasts with an hps convo bulb and fo some reason the guy i got it from have me a milk crate of 250mh bulbs lol.


----------



## Trafic (May 6, 2009)

Go ahead, use it, find out it's useless and you wasted time on it on your own,  report back.  We'll say we told you so.  Go out and buy quality light.


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 14, 2009)

Took the light system to my Local hardware store and they told me it a V murcery so that get thrown out to the trash.. Oh well I tryed..


----------

